# JavaScript aus Servlet starten beim IE9



## Camio (25. Mrz 2011)

Liebes Forum,

durch eine Servlet Ausgabe soll eine JavaScript Funktion gestartet werden <body onload=="alert('info')">
Beim IE8, Firefox, Chrom und Opera funktioniert der JavaScript Aufruf problemlos, aber IE9 startet JavaScript beim body onload *nicht*.
Übrigens der Safari Browser von Apple startet auch kein JavaScript.


```
PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
response.setContentType("text/html");
out.println("<html>");
out.println("<head>");
out.println("<title>JavaScript Test</title>");
out.println("</head>");
out.println("<body onload=\"alert('info')\">");
out.println("<h1>JavaScript Test</h1>");
out.println("</body>");
out.println("</html>");
out.flush();
out.close();
```


----------



## ARadauer (25. Mrz 2011)

Das ist meiner Meinung nach kein Java Thema auch wenn das JavaScript von Java erzeugt wurde, würde ich doch eher ein JavaScript Forum fragen...


----------



## maki (25. Mrz 2011)

*verschoben*

Gibt es denn den alert wenn es du das HTML statisch vom Browser lädst?


----------



## Camio (25. Mrz 2011)

Im Browser wird nur die vom Servlet generierte Ausgabe ausgegeben, ohne dass die JavaScript Funktion ausgeführt wird.
Auch der Versuch den IE9 als IE8 laufen zu lassen hat nichts bewirkt
<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=8">


----------



## maki (25. Mrz 2011)

Wie gesagt, speichere mal das HTML in eine Datei und öffne diese.


----------



## mvitz (25. Mrz 2011)

Evtl. JavaScript deaktiviert? Oder mal mit Strg + F5 (richtiger Refresh) versucht?


----------



## Camio (11. Apr 2011)

Das Problem ist jetzt gelöst.
In der Servlet Ausgabe darf der ContentType (response.setContentType("text/plain")
*nicht* (oder auf NULL) gesetzt werden.
Das funktioniert die der JavaScript Aufruf im IE9 auch wieder.


----------

